# Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny MAC collection:)



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 30, 2006)

Ok ok ... laugh all you want guys!!! Hahah i just started out not to long ago... and im so proud of it lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Im excited to keep on collectin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







... man this stuff takes some money lol... dunno how you all do it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





e/s:

Shimmermoss
Beautiful Iris
Swish
Chrome Yellow
Liesuretime (
Swimming
Freshwater

Fluidline:

Blacktrack
Blue Peep
Iris Eyes

LipGlass:
Glamoursun

Glitterliner:
Peacocky

Liquidlast Liner:
Greenplay

Paint:
Chiaroscuro

Pigments:

Rose
Vanilla
Coco

Brushes:

187
266


----------



## Shavwi (May 30, 2006)

ooh! that's a lot of great stuff! enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you'll get more an then your wallet will wish you had never discovered MAC!


----------



## Ambonee (May 30, 2006)

Just remember; we all started out with small collections. Looks to me like you are off to a GREAT start! You have some fun stuff =) and a good variety of colors!


----------



## koolmnbv (May 30, 2006)

Your off to a great start, and truthfully I think back when I didnt have as much and I got ALOT more use out of my collection than I do now. B4 when I had my essentials and colors that I truly loved I actually used everything. Now I have stuff I havent even looked at in 6 months. 

But you have a great collection and soon you will have more than you know what to do with as well!!


----------



## Luxurious (May 30, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Dawn (May 30, 2006)

You have some great items for just starting to collect!  They do start to add up quickly, trust me!!  =)


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 30, 2006)

Thanks guys.. HOPEFULLY ill get to have everything i want.  Its those damn fluidlines that are getting me now... one use and i was in LOVE!!


----------



## bottleblack (May 30, 2006)

You've definitely got some great items to start off with - trust me, your collection will grow if you stick around here!


----------



## hypergrl273 (May 30, 2006)

that's a great collection, you have an awesome variety of colors!


----------



## MacVirgin (May 31, 2006)

I also think its a nice haul to and i see the brush i want..did i say want?.....need!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My collection is also small but you have to start somewhere right?


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (May 31, 2006)

Great choice on eyeshadow colors. Do you ever do neutral looks/

187 is to kill for. lol 187 murder haha. Keep it up..you are on a roll.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_Great choice on eyeshadow colors. Do you ever do neutral looks/

187 is to kill for. lol 187 murder haha. Keep it up..you are on a roll._

 
 Hahah. yeah i do.  i have alot of other shit... this was jus my mac stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Lol, hmm, i think ill do a natural look tonight, jus for fun !!!!  Thank you. I heard so much shit about the 187... i do agree... its the shit., It so SOFT!!.. .and pretty too lol


----------

